# Parting out 87 Z Soon. Need to Gauge interest.



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Tis a sad day. My 1987 N/A Z has to be parted out due to a jackass not wanting to give me the title. Rule here is to never buy from a third party unless they have a perfect title. I got screwed on this. :balls: This car is in near perfect mechanical shape. Newly rebuilt automatic tranny. Good engine, showing 187,000 on the odometer. I do not think that this is the original block. I recently had to rebuild the engine due to a broken timing belt. The engine does not smoke or leak oil at all. Makes really good power. No ticking due to worn lifter. Driver side has all new lifters in it. Suspension is good. Basically everything is in good to excellent shape. All body panels are straight except the passenger side fender where someone backed into. Very little rust at all. Just no title. I would like to get rid of the car as one unit. I can prove ownership and I've got my mechanis to vouch that I've had the car for more than 1 year. I know that I will get more the parts than the car as a whole. Just want to gauge interest. I know this probably belongs in the classifieds but I want you guys to see this first. All parts would start coming off in the first two weeks of Jan. 

PM me or send email @ vecanis(at)hotmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

He doesn't want to give it to you or he doesn't have one? Why did you hand over cash without at least seeing a title? Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Does it have dark red interior? I need a drivers side door panel. If it was a turbo I would really want some parts in the future. But its not...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

give more details of the car and pics to go along, i might be interested in some stuff


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Pics coming soon. The guy I bought it from had a title. It was signed and notorised. When I went to get the title transfered, the original owner had a new title requested by the time I went to get it changed. I've put out a court order here in KY for the guys arrest for failure to transfer a motor vehicle. (For some strange reason is a felony here.) Since the guy doesn't exist or is hiding too well for the cops to find him I cant do anything legal about the car. I could commit fraud and fill out a lost title affidavit, then forge the signature from the title I've got and then do all that crap. But Fraud doesn't look to good on ones resume when you have to sign the prior arrest record crap.


AS for the car.

It is a mid year model 1987 300ZX N/A Automatic. It is a base 2 seater. Everything works as it should with exception of the heated mirrors. They have been swapped with non-heated units. No real power mods were done to this car it is bone stock. It was supposed to be my normal ride while I was going to do something stupid to the Stanza I've got. 
Now it will get parted out and I will be doing a '91 Maxima for my normal ride.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

color? :showpics:


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> color? :showpics:



Maron. Pics in the morning


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I know how you feel, had the exact same happen to me with a '78 Firebird (built 400, 4-spd). Guy sold it to me, gave me the title, turned out it wasn't the current title (dunno if it was his fault or not), drove it til the temp tags expired and then parted it out. Got more for the 400 with Edelbrock heads than I paid for the car, which was nice. 

You could always buy another Z with a cracked out engine and drop that one in.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

where in kentucky are you at? I could use a rear bumper cover.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

z31 said:


> where in kentucky are you at? I could use a rear bumper cover.



Lexington Area. Taking pics as soon as I get some pants on. Can I post them direct or do I need somewhere to host them?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

RocketRodent said:


> Lexington Area. Taking pics as soon as I get some pants on. Can I post them direct or do I need somewhere to host them?


u can post direct but its better to open a free photobucket.com account


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> u can post direct but its better to open a free photobucket.com account



Done and here are the pics.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/rocketrodent/DSC00244.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/rocketrodent/DSC00243.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/rocketrodent/DSC00242.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/rocketrodent/DSC00241.jpg









Takes a look. It was cold and thats all I got.

Front wheels are off a 1991 Maxima. I've got the originals.


----------



## McKinney300z (Dec 9, 2005)

*Rack and Pinion*

Will the Rack and Pinion Fit my 88 Turbo Model? HMMMMM?!?!?!? if it will I would be interested in that part. Mine drains all the fuid out the sides.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Are the outside door handles the same in the 87-89 as they are in the 84-86?


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

You said the block has been replaced? How come? Any Idea how many miles on the block? Interested in that and tail lights maybe.


----------



## Kooskia (Jan 11, 2006)

RocketRodent said:


> Tis a sad day. My 1987 N/A Z has to be parted out due to a jackass not wanting to give me the title. Rule here is to never buy from a third party unless they have a perfect title. I got screwed on this. :balls: This car is in near perfect mechanical shape. Newly rebuilt automatic tranny. Good engine, showing 187,000 on the odometer. I do not think that this is the original block. I recently had to rebuild the engine due to a broken timing belt. The engine does not smoke or leak oil at all. Makes really good power. No ticking due to worn lifter. Driver side has all new lifters in it. Suspension is good. Basically everything is in good to excellent shape. All body panels are straight except the passenger side fender where someone backed into. Very little rust at all. Just no title. I would like to get rid of the car as one unit. I can prove ownership and I've got my mechanis to vouch that I've had the car for more than 1 year. I know that I will get more the parts than the car as a whole. Just want to gauge interest. I know this probably belongs in the classifieds but I want you guys to see this first. All parts would start coming off in the first two weeks of Jan.
> 
> PM me or send email @ vecanis(at)hotmail.com.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Kooskia (Jan 11, 2006)

Have you done any work or have a reciept for what you have in it?
If so you may be able to put a lean aginst it and get a clean title that way!
Thats how we do it out west!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

